# 20 meters badge qualifier



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

This is my entry for a 20 meter 5/5 badge 
Hope it's ok 
Thank you


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Precision shooting, good work.*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent ! Nice group and good documentation . Congratulations !


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im sure 30 m would be nothing to you man. That is accuracy at its finest.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Come on!!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Damn You are good. Perfect shooting and good video :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really nice form! Congratulations!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

James, James, James ....

I am going to complain about your video. After you show us the fresh target, you must keep it in view of the camera the whole time. The reason for that is to prevent some unscrupulous person from having an accomplice switch targets while the target is not in view. Practically speaking that means if you show the target close up at the beginning and then move the camera, you should back away and keep the target in view ... AND when you walk back to the target, do not point the camera at the ground as you walk, but rather keep the target in view. After we have seen the target at the beginning and at the end, you can then do the distance measurement and point the camera down at the tape while you do so.

I am inclined to be lenient in this instance because the writing at the bottom of the target seemed to me to be obviously the same at the beginning and at the end. BUT FAIR WARNING TO ALL ... THE TARGET MUST BE IN VIEW FROM THE BEGINNING WHEN YOU SHOW THE FRESH TARGET TO THE TIME WHEN YOU HAVE FINISHED SHOOTING AND SHOW YOUR SHOTS ON THE TARGET.

I am sorry if I seem to be rather picky ... I am just trying to be fair for everyone.We have set up these strictures to try to prevent any dishonest person from cheating.

I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you for all the nice comments everyone 
Mr Charles I know exactly where you are coming from i never thought at the time 
Next time I'll make sure the target is in view all time 
Many thanks


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Congratulation mate!
Excellent shooting!
You are great!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome shooting mate, are you an archer also? I like the way you draw back!

Cheers mate!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Emitto said:


> Awesome shooting mate, are you an archer also? I like the way you draw back!
> Cheers mate!


Thanks mate 
No I'm not a archer I di a little shot gunning now and the but mainly slinging


----------



## Dan Ambro (Feb 26, 2016)

Did you get that frame from Travis?


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Dan Ambro said:


> Did you get that frame from Tra
> vis?


Yeah dan I absolutely love it


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Perfect! Glad Charles let it slide. Great shooting sir!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------

